# Pro Hapkido Tournament?



## Paul B (Oct 17, 2004)

I am interested in hearing everyone's opinion about this. Have you guys heard about this thing? 

It is a tournament, strictly for Hapkidoin,complete with rules. I guess takedowns,throws,and "groundwork" are allowed. No striking to the head,No turning back on attacker,no "leg" kicks...etc.

Do you see this as a positive developement for Hapkido? Will Hapkido evolve more into a kind of "catch-all" of martial arts? Will Hapkido end up like TKD or Judo? *no offense intended*

Here's my take....you take the weapons away from the warrior,you put rules in the Art,it becomes a sport,a "martial" sport,but a sport none the less. This leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I don't think Hapkido should ever be viewed as a "sport"!


----------



## Disco (Oct 17, 2004)

Well, I just saw on ESPN II the world championship of "Scrabble"....... Yes scrabble!  :idunno: Someone mentioned on another thread, "Himalayan Gopher Throwing"  :uhohh: Me, I'm waiting for the U.S. paint drying finals.  artyon: 

Bottom line to all this, it's all about the Benjamins. I thought they already have / had European Hapkido Championship competitions?


----------



## Paul B (Oct 17, 2004)

LOL.....ya got me,man.:idunno:  This is the first I have heard of any type of actual Hapkido "sparring" in a competition setting. 

I know that some Hapkidoin compete in self defense at tourny's,but I had never heard of an exclusive "Hapkido only" event. It could help Hapkido to grow through exposure,true,but what about the enevitable shift in focus to the "sport" mentality? I know it will not change the way we train,but what about the uninformed masses? 

Or maybe I should save my rants and go grumble to myself off-line...:uhyeah: :lol:


----------



## glad2bhere (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry, but the minute you introduce rules to make it a sport it stops being a martial art and becomes a martial sport. When that happens you can call it anything you want but its not what people think it is. Its the same thing that happens when sword people start competing in Kendo. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Paul B (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree completely,Bruce. Especially about the sword work. The old "hitting" vs."slicing" debate. So true.


----------



## greendragon (Oct 20, 2004)

A Hapkido tournament without leg kicks seems pretty ridiculous... I think competitions have their place but I don't see it taking off personally...
                                                             Michael Tomlinson


----------



## glad2bhere (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes, and I don't purposely want to sound dense but "whats the point." 

I have this vision of spending years to learn Hapkido and then someone comes along and says something like "rule#1: keep yer hands behind your back at all times" or rule #2: "feet are to remain on the floor during all exchanges." What's next? Target rifle competition where bullets are prohibited? How about archery where you are not allowed to use arrows. Needless to say I am not a huge fan of martial sport in the first place, but this sorta crosses into the area of nonsense. 

BTW: It occurs to me. Two people moving around each other in some pre-ordained pattern and stressing not injuring each other.  Isn't that ballroom dancing? FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Denoaikido (Nov 30, 2018)

it has had competition as a part the art from the begining i believe in korea i study akido and bujinkan but also starting hopkido to further my herizons on akido and bujinkan


----------



## Denoaikido (Nov 30, 2018)

hapkido sorry for spell error aikido was also error my phone isnt martial art  auto corrected yet lol


----------



## drop bear (Nov 30, 2018)

Martial artists in a world before pressure testing was a thing.

So cute.


Anyway I thought I would have a look.





It would be interesting to do a rule set where takedowns were mostly sweeps.

But I was also waiting that entire clip to see someone's knees explode.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 1, 2018)

if you think that hapkido isnt a real martial sport and art all in one just because one guys never crossed trained with knees or anything else or maybe seen  a few videos means little i think we have to remember it isnt  the style but the guy using the style and you can never have enough styles every art offers something useful


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 1, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> i think we have to remember it isnt  the style but the guy using the style and you can never have enough styles every art offers something useful



You're making that statement as if it's a fact that every one agrees with, but that's an assumption on your part. Some think the style matters a lot, and depending on the argument and the style in question they're right.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 1, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> You're making that statement as if it's a fact that every one agrees with, but that's an assumption on your part. Some think the style matters a lot, and depending on the argument and the style in question they're right.



Now I am a little confused about your definition of style, at least in Hapkido.  Would you and @Denoaikido please define what you mean by style?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 1, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Now I am a little confused about your definition of style, at least in Hapkido.  Would you and @Denoaikido please define what you mean by style?


Style to me is the system that you follow. So muay thai is a style, judo is a style, ameridote is the best style, each form of kempo/kenpo is a style, tkd is a group of styles with kukkiwon tkd or itf tkd being styles. Hapkido as a whole i would assume is a style, but i dont know much about it so it may also be a group of styles like tkd or kenpo.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 3, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Style to me is the system that you follow. So muay thai is a style, judo is a style, ameridote is the best style, each form of kempo/kenpo is a style, tkd is a group of styles with kukkiwon tkd or itf tkd being styles. Hapkido as a whole i would assume is a style, but i dont know much about it so it may also be a group of styles like tkd or kenpo.



Thanks for the explanation, I can see that.  

I tend to think of Hapkido or TKD or Karate and others as Arts, and differences, such as Kwans, as styles.  I can see the take you have on Hapkido.  I would guess it is because as you say, you don't know much about it.  I would be the same with Karate or Kempo.

The difficulties I see with Hapkido, and I am sure all arts, is those who have broken away from 'traditional' Hapkido, but because some part of their backgrouind was Hapkido, and their curriculum contains some Hapkido moves, they then call their new style Hapkido.  To me, I can't imagine an art or style calling itself Hapkido if it has no kicks or joint locks, or concentrates almost exclusively on kicks.  I don't deny any high level practitioner the right to start his own style.  But I would question his calling it Hapkido when he only teaches one aspect of it, or leaves out something that is sort of the essence of Hapkido.

But that's just me.  Nobody has to agree or disagree.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> if you think that hapkido isnt a real martial sport and art all in one just because one guys never crossed trained with knees or anything else or maybe seen  a few videos means little i think we have to remember it isnt  the style but the guy using the style and you can never have enough styles every art offers something useful



In the Hapkido I studied, there was no sport, so I can't agree with your above statement about Hapkido being a martial sport.  There may well be some that sporterize themselves, but the Hapkido I studied did not.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 3, 2018)

this is a more accurate video i think on real hapkido in my honest opinion 



 to say there is no sport aspect to the martial art id say is very wrong just my opinion these guys went to korea where the art started


----------

